# Advice sought on how best to fit this wall mural



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would trim it and then run picture frame molding as you planned. Paint perimeter around it too.


----------



## jds524 (May 23, 2012)

Another option you have is to center the mural on the wall and you should have about 6.5-7 inches on both sides. You could do a skinny floor to ceiling shelf on both sides and put some cute little beach/ocean decorations, etc


----------

